# Copepod - terrible news :(



## Northerner (Jan 9, 2018)

I've just found out that our member and forum moderator @Copepod  passed away in her sleep last night  I have no further details at the moment, but will let people know as soon as I do.

This comes almost a year to the day since we lost @AlisonM, I am shocked and very sad to learn this awful news  I'm sure many of you will feel the same. She has been a great source of knowledge and support practically since the forum started in 2008.


----------



## Robin (Jan 9, 2018)

That's terrible news, Alan, she was so fit and active, and so positive.


----------



## Martin Canty (Jan 9, 2018)

That's just so sad...... She was a great inspiration about how to live & thrive with D


----------



## AJLang (Jan 9, 2018)

OMG Robin has just summed what I'd just said to Mark about Copepod. This is beyond belief. I am beyond shocked.


----------



## eggyg (Jan 9, 2018)

Oh my goodness. What terrible news, she seemed to live such a full life. RIP.


----------



## Kaylz (Jan 9, 2018)

Oh my god, how devastating , thoughts with her family and friends x


----------



## mum2westiesGill (Jan 9, 2018)

I'm really sorry to log in to the forum & see such awful news ~ R I P @Copepod X


----------



## Stitch147 (Jan 9, 2018)

RIP copepod. I'm in total shock.


----------



## Lisa66 (Jan 9, 2018)

Oh my goodness. What terribly sad news.


----------



## grainger (Jan 9, 2018)

So sorry to hear this. X


----------



## Carolg (Jan 9, 2018)

Shocked at this sad news. Copepod was an inspiration and support to all. Thoughts are with her family and friends R.I.P


----------



## Ditto (Jan 9, 2018)

Oh no, not the young lady that liked the sea animals? This is horrible news. :'(

RIP Codepod.


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin (Jan 9, 2018)

This is such saddening news. Such a wonderful lady. Just shocked.  RIP Copepod


----------



## Redkite (Jan 9, 2018)

Awful news, and such a shock too.  Copepod always seemed so fit and healthy and on top of her diabetes.  Thoughts and prayers to her parents and family xx


----------



## AndBreathe (Jan 9, 2018)

Gosh.  That really is a shocker.  So totally unexpected.


----------



## khskel (Jan 9, 2018)

Oh no. That is terrible news.


----------



## stephknits (Jan 9, 2018)

Such a shock and such terrible news.


----------



## katie (Jan 9, 2018)

So sorry to hear this


----------



## grovesy (Jan 9, 2018)

Such a shock.


----------



## Amigo (Jan 9, 2018)

What a total shock to hear this! Copepod seemed such an active woman who never let diabetes stand in her way. This is so sad and unexpected. My thoughts are with her family and friends and the people on this site who knew her personally.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jan 9, 2018)

Just absolutely awful! So so sorry to hear this news. @Copepod was so active in volunteering for so many things, and such an inspiration. She will be sadly missed here. RIP.


----------



## trophywench (Jan 9, 2018)

I instantly said Good God! our loud when I read that.  Everyone has already said what I want to - we've had some jolly good debates over the years - and she had quite a different outlook and life to me, but we always agreed to differ because she always did talk sense.

She will be missed, Alan.


----------



## FM001 (Jan 9, 2018)

Shocking news, so very sad and my thoughts are with her family and friends.


----------



## Hazel (Jan 9, 2018)

When I first read this on Facebook, I though no way!

Coming almost a year since @AlisonM died too.

Take hold of your loved ones, give them a special hug tonight

God bless her, and strengthen her family and friends.    RIP sweetheart xx


----------



## Flutterby (Jan 9, 2018)

Totally shocked. Awful news.


----------



## pav (Jan 9, 2018)

Awful news may she RIP, another very sad loss to this world and the people she has help on the forum, thoughts for her family.


----------



## robert@fm (Jan 9, 2018)

That's the fourth well-loved member this forum has lost in just a year.


----------



## SB2015 (Jan 9, 2018)

Such sad news.  Thoughts with her family and friends.
A big loss to the forum.


----------



## Steff (Jan 9, 2018)

Utterly stunned when u saw this on Facebook. All my heart felt condolences to her family at this truly sad time


----------



## rustee2011 (Jan 9, 2018)

May she RIP


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Jan 9, 2018)

Like everyone else I am really shocked to see this news - can't quite believe it, she was so active and on top of things.
She will be very much missed.


----------



## mikeyB (Jan 10, 2018)

Awful news. I’m completely shocked. Such a vital person, and such a full life suddenly gone.


----------



## Ralph-YK (Jan 10, 2018)




----------



## Vince_UK (Jan 10, 2018)

Northerner said:


> I've just found out that our member and forum moderator @Copepod  passed away in her sleep last night  I have no further details at the moment, but will let people know as soon as I do.
> 
> This comes almost a year to the day since we lost @AlisonM, I am shocked and very sad to learn this awful news  I'm sure many of you will feel the same. She has been a great source of knowledge and support practically since the forum started in 2008.


Absolute Shock @Northerner
She was the first one to respond to my very first forum post. Gave me some good advice. So young also
So sad


----------



## New-journey (Jan 10, 2018)

Devastating shocking news, thoughts with her family and friends at this tragic time.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jan 10, 2018)

Just read this this morning.  Such sad news.  May she rest in peace.


----------



## Bloden (Jan 10, 2018)

Words fail me...RIP Copepod.


----------



## Barb (Jan 10, 2018)

Really shocked to hear this sad news. Copepod always wrote such inspiring posts and achieved so much.


----------



## Greyhound Gal (Jan 10, 2018)

Just read this and am in total shock. So totally unexpected. RIP Copepod.


----------



## Michael12420 (Jan 10, 2018)

Oh my goodness.  What truly awful news. Rest in Peace Copepod and thank you for your invaluable contributions and advice.


----------



## topcat123 (Jan 10, 2018)

So sorry to hear im in shock. R I P Copepod xx


----------



## Ljc (Jan 10, 2018)

Alan, Thank you for letting us know. Such a terrible shock, she will be sadly missed.
My condolences to her family


----------



## ukjohn (Jan 10, 2018)

*I recall Alison's passing as a shock, but This is an even bigger shock and one which I was never expecting from such an active person, she will be missed in this forum not only as a member of the family but also for her work as a moderator. R I P Copepod, may God keep you safe among his Angels.

John.*


----------



## Diabetes UK (Jan 10, 2018)

I am truly saddened to hear this news this morning. She was always such an inspiration with her active lifestyle and her dedication to this forum and many other groups and activities that she took part in. She will be greatly missed.


----------



## Sprogladite (Jan 10, 2018)

Awful news, so sad  RIP Copepod


----------



## eggyg (Jan 10, 2018)

I have spent a restless night thinking about Copepod and her untimely passing, I had never met her, don’t even know her name or her age but what I do know is she lived her life to the full and never seemed to let this condition we all share get her down or stop her in doing what she wanted. It has really brought home to me how we should all live every day as it comes, don’t sweat the small stuff, do that thing you have always wanted to do but were too scared, nervous, worried. That would be the best tribute we could all give to Copepod and her family.


----------



## Donald (Jan 10, 2018)

This is really terrible news never met her but she was active and full of life rip Copepod .


----------



## Lisa66 (Jan 10, 2018)

@eggyg you have summed up perfectly how I, and I'm sure everyone else have been feeling and thinking. Thank you for finding the right words.


----------



## Grannylorraine (Jan 10, 2018)

I am so shocked and sad to hear this news.  RIP Copepod.


----------



## Stefan Diabetes UK (Jan 10, 2018)

Really sad to hear this, awful. My thoughts are with her family and friends, and as so many have said she'll be greatly missed here.


----------



## Ingressus (Jan 10, 2018)

Wow sorry to hear this all my best to the family i got good advice from Copepod what a shock


----------



## Ralph-YK (Jan 10, 2018)

eggyg said:


> It has really brought home to me how we should all live every day as it comes, don’t sweat the small stuff, do that thing you have always wanted to do but were too scared, nervous, worried.


Yes.


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Jan 10, 2018)

This is truly sad news.....another forum star gone to soon..........


----------



## Flower (Jan 10, 2018)

Devastating news. I am so shocked and saddened. 
My thoughts are with her family and friends.


----------



## muddlethru (Jan 10, 2018)

So very sad to hear the news. RIP


----------



## Jonathan_15Jan1969 (Jan 10, 2018)

Very sad and sorry about this news from someone very active and supportive to everyone who posts.
I often visit the forum and do not post often or take part as much but I do read a lot and her contributions
are always pleasant ones and interesting to read.

Not sure if it's appropriate but I came across this poem and thought I'd include it. 

*Unexpected (copyright Josh Whipple)*

Every day, every where,
Lives are lost it’s never fair.
You don’t know the numbers,
Most haven’t felt the pain,
Death is no doubt the all time mental strain.
Whether it’s a dog, cat, family member, or friend,
Most don’t know for sure when their life will end.
Elementary school were the hardest years,
I ended 5th grade with 5 times the tears.
Death shouldn’t be joyful, it shouldn’t be funny,
When a friend dies, my day is anything but sunny.
When a family member or friend dies my heart starts to sink,
What were the last words I said, I start to think.
As I take a walk down memory lane,
I start feeling all the emotional pain.
You may ask why I’m writing a poem about death,
For all I know this could be my last breath.


----------



## Pine Marten (Jan 10, 2018)

I've only just read this - how dreadfully sad  Copepod, RIP.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Jan 10, 2018)

I'm so very shocked and saddened to hear this 
How utterly devastating for her family, my thoughts are with them x


----------



## Pigeon (Jan 10, 2018)

Oh my goodness, how devastatingly sad. I always enjoyed reading her enthusiastic and inspirational posts. If her family read these posts I hope they realise just how valued she was as a contributer and moderator. Thinking of them at what must be a shocking, sad time.


----------



## Matt Cycle (Jan 10, 2018)

I'm just completely shocked by this news.   I had several online conversations with her and she was such an active, hard working, thoughtful and caring person.  RIP.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 10, 2018)

Thanks for all your responses, people 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I have let her sister know of the thread so she can see just how much she was valued here.


----------



## lizabetic (Jan 10, 2018)

I haven't posted in a long time. I am shocked. I looked up to Copepod her life, work and travels seemed what I have always aspired to be (despite diabetes!). R I P x


----------



## m1dnc (Jan 10, 2018)

So sad and shocked.


----------



## Abi (Jan 10, 2018)

Can't believe it
RIP
I can only echo what others have said


----------



## Radders (Jan 10, 2018)

Such sad news, hugs to everyone affected by this.


----------



## Hepato-pancreato (Jan 10, 2018)

Condolences to the family. R.I.P.


----------



## Greymouser (Jan 10, 2018)

Very shocking she seemed to be so fit and healthy, from what little I could see. 
Thoughts and good wishes to her family.
RIP Copepod.


----------



## Nikki35 (Jan 10, 2018)

I often visit this forum, always on the lookout for advice or reading what people have had for dinner! Copepod was 1 of the 1st to comment on my post and was always 1 to share her journey.
My thoughts are with her family and all of those affected in our D community.


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 10, 2018)

Bad bad news. Rip Copepod


----------



## Twitchy (Jan 10, 2018)

I have been away from the forum for some years but wanted to say how much I respected Copepod when I was active here.  She was someone I really looked up to and respected, a wonderful example of how to live life well with diabetes. She always came across as very intelligent and thoughtful, and I count it a privilege to have known her even slightly through this forum. RIP Copepod, and thank you.


----------



## zuludog (Jan 10, 2018)

Oh dear, what a shame

I always thought I would have liked to meet her, and perhaps I should have made the effort
Perhaps, also, this will inspire all of us to get out of our various ruts for 2018, and beyond


----------



## LorraineP (Jan 11, 2018)

I'm so sad and sorry to hear this awful news about Copepod. I don't post on here much but Copepod was such a familiar, knowledgeable presence on this forum and she'll be so missed. I'd like to send my condolences to her family.


----------



## spiritfree (Jan 11, 2018)

I have only just read this post. I am totally shocked. My condolences to her family. R.I.P Copepod.


----------



## MikeTurin (Jan 11, 2018)

Just read this post. 2018 had a bas start.... My condolences to her family


----------



## Beck S (Jan 11, 2018)

Such sad news. RIP.


----------



## rustee2011 (Jan 11, 2018)

Is there going to be a tribute to her on the webpage, out of interest


----------



## Lilian (Jan 11, 2018)

I have been away from the group for a while (lots of things happening), came back today to read this.   It is so sad.  Condolences to family and friends.   RIP


----------



## pottersusan (Jan 11, 2018)

only just read this. A great loss to the forum. My thoughts are with her family and friends.


----------



## Wirrallass (Jan 11, 2018)

I am shocked to read this unbelievably sad news of Copepods passing ~ she gave me some good advice on occasions which was valued very much ~ she was such an active person always seemed to be involved with one thing or another ~ sometimes accompanied by her adorable pet cat I might add My heartfelt condolences thoughts and prayers are with her family and friends during this extremely sad and difficult time ~ may you RIP Copepod xxx


----------



## ClaudiaKiwi (Jan 11, 2018)

I’ve not been part of this for long but I’m so sorry to hear this. This wonderful woman was so kind to me in my first scary few weeks and I am eternally grateful for her generosity of info and knowledge and her supportive way. She had lived in New Zealand where I’m from.  I’m so sorry to those of you who will be really hurting over this. RIP x Kia Kaha


----------



## Browser (Jan 11, 2018)

Shocked to hear this sad news. RIP, Copepod.


----------



## Kitty cat (Jan 12, 2018)

Hi All,
She welcomed me and gave great advice, will be sorely missed I'm sure.
What terrible sad news, my thoughts are with her family at this very difficult time.
What a wonderful moderator.


----------



## nickinwarwick (Jan 12, 2018)

I've been away and only just seen this. Such sad news. Rest in peace Copepod.


----------



## Flakie (Jan 12, 2018)

So sorry to read this. God bless.


----------



## curlygirl (Jan 12, 2018)

I am shocked to read this very sad post. Copepod was a much valued member of the forum and very positive lady whose contributions, experiences and comments were appreciated by many.


----------



## D_G (Jan 12, 2018)

I haven't posted in years but wanted to express my condolences on the forum that she was such a big part of and had great impact on. I remember her well from when I first joined, newly diagnosed just a scared 21 year old, she gave me advice and guidance and to many others too, she was loved and will be missed 

RIP Copepod  xx


----------



## Jangles (Jan 12, 2018)

I've just seen this very shocking and sad news. I am very sorry and want to pass on my condolences. RIP.


----------



## Andy HB (Jan 12, 2018)

Oh, I am desperately sad about this. I think Copepod was an excellent person and I will miss her dreadfully. She was another voice of reason on this forum and listened to me even when I went off on one.

I know I am very late with this, but condolences to everyone.

Andy HB


----------



## silentsquirrel (Jan 13, 2018)

So shocked by this news.  Her posts were always helpful and to the point, she must have helped so many people directly and indirectly.  A massive loss to the forum.  My thoughts and prayers are with her friends and family.


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Jan 13, 2018)

I was thinking, it would be good if we could all do something in Copepod's memory.

I know marine conservation was very important to her and she was very opposed to disposable plastics, so here are a few suggestions along those lines - everyone should be able to do at least one of these:

* Take the Greenpeace pledge to help put a stop to plastic pollution, or sign one of the many petitions going round at the moment against plastic pollution, such as this Friends of the Earth one (there are plenty of others, if you want to google for a different one).

* If you're still using disposable insulin pens, ask your doctor to change you to a re-useable pen with cartridges, eg Novopen Echo

* Join or make a donation to the Marine Conservation Society

* Sign up to take part in a beach clean with the MCS or the National Trust (or google to find another voluntary organisation doing this).

Other people may have other ideas, please post and let us know if you do.  @Northerner - do you know if her family is asking for money to go to a particular charity in her memory?


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Jan 13, 2018)

Just found this with a few more ideas about avoiding plastic:  https://friendsoftheearth.uk/natural-resources/9-really-good-alternatives-plastic


----------



## Robin (Jan 13, 2018)

TheClockworkDodo said:


> was thinking, it would be good if we could all do something in Copepod's memory.


Have you seen the Parkrun thread?
https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/parkrun-for-copepod.71105/
Though I do realise not everyone can take part in one, there are other suggestions on that thread, though none involving conservation work, so a good alternative idea.


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Jan 13, 2018)

No, I'd missed that, @Robin - thanks.  I'll copy my posts from here over there.


----------



## SadhbhFiadh (Jan 14, 2018)

Very sad news.
I will honour her memory for a trust fund. 
S.


----------



## weecee (Jan 14, 2018)

So sad to read this news. Condolences to her family.


----------



## Flutterby (Jan 16, 2018)

Do we know what the cause was yet?


----------



## Northerner (Jan 16, 2018)

Flutterby said:


> Do we know what the cause was yet?


No, not yet, there will be a postmortem in a week or so.


----------



## Flutterby (Jan 16, 2018)

Thanks Alan.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 20, 2018)

I have heard from her sister. Unfortunately, the postmortem proved inconclusive so they are awaiting further tests. However, since there are no suspicious circumstances they have been able to book a date and time for the funeral, which will be held on 6th February at 10 am. Unfortunately I won't be able to attend as I am booked to travel elsewhere on that date, and can't change my plans. However, if anyone would like further details, please send me a private message.


----------



## Maz2 (Jan 20, 2018)

I am very sorry to hear this news.my condolences to her family and friends.


----------



## AndBreathe (Jan 20, 2018)

Northerner said:


> I have heard from her sister. Unfortunately, the postmortem proved inconclusive so they are awaiting further tests. However, since there are no suspicious circumstances they have been able to book a date and time for the funeral, which will be held on 6th February at 10 am. Unfortunately I won't be able to attend as I am booked to travel elsewhere on that date, and can't change my plans. However, if anyone would like further details, please send me a private message.



Northerner, please don't post too much detail, but would it be possible to identify the rough region/county where the funeral will be held?  That could maybe help folks assess the viability of things.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 20, 2018)

AndBreathe said:


> Northerner, please don't post too much detail, but would it be possible to identify the rough region/county where the funeral will be held?  That could maybe help folks assess the viability of things.


Yes, it will be in the West Midlands.


----------



## Adrienne (Jan 25, 2018)

I have only just found out about this today.  I'm so shocked and so saddened.  I haven't been on the message board for a long while now but she was always one of the people whose posts I always read.  RIP Copepod and thoughts with her family.  Terrible tragedy :-(  xx


----------



## Diabetes UK (Mar 29, 2018)

Apologies that this is a little delayed.

I wanted to pass on thanks and well wishes from Copepod's family, who were extremely touched to receive such kind messages of condolences from so many of you here on the forum.
Many thanks you to all who passed on your kind words, they were greatly received and appreciated.


----------



## Lanny (Mar 29, 2018)

I only joined recently but, have read older posts by Copepod. She seemed a very gentle & caring soul! RIP!


----------

